# 梅之欹之疏之曲



## 陈堉翾

龔自珍《病梅館記》：“*梅之欹之疏之曲*，又非蠢蠢求錢之民能以其智力為也。”
我并非中文專業的人。這種“A之B之C之D……之X”的結構，我的語感，此處的“之”字該是“的”的意思吧；然而又不能譯為現代漢語裏的“A的B的C的D……的X”，意思大不同。何以各個“之”可以這樣并列呢？
我的小説裏有這樣的句子：“正因如此，今生纔在湖邊感到了*不解之緣、之謎*，感到了惘然的追憶。”
這裏的“不解之緣、之謎”是否合乎語法呢？和“梅之欹之疏之曲”是同樣的結構嗎？不拘於現代漢語的語法，就是古代的也可以。
力所不逮，望乞明示。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

> 龔自珍《病梅館記》：“*梅之欹之疏之曲*，又非蠢蠢求錢之民能以其智力為也。”


根据查询到的资料，我是这样理解的：
这里的“之”应该是*“取消句子独立性”*的古汉语用法，大概是指把单独的句子降级变为短语，成为更长句子的成分。*“梅之欹之疏之曲”就变为“又非蠢蠢求錢之民能以其智力為也”的主语，“又非....也”就变成了整句话的谓语。*更多例子可参考《古代汉语》(王力)

但是我看到给出的译文也使用了“的”字
“梅的枝幹的傾斜、枝葉的疏朗、枝幹的彎曲，又不是那些忙於賺錢的人能夠憑藉他們的智慧、能力做得到的。”
我不太确定这个答案是否正确。


> *不解之緣、之謎*


我觉得这里的“之”应该就是“的”的含义，这样使用也没有问题。


> “正因如此，今生纔在湖邊感到了*不解之緣、之謎*，感到了惘然的追憶。”


但是我觉得“感到”不能和“缘”(或者可以说感到和你有缘分？)、“追忆”搭配，但是可以说 “感到不解，感到惘然。”

或许可以说 “结下不解之缘，留下不解之谜” 


(如果有错误的地方，我会及时删除，请见谅)


----------



## shiminyuan

欹（slant）、疏（sparse）、曲 （curved）are 3 parallel adjectives to modify the 梅。
"梅之欹之疏之曲" = "梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲" = The slant, the sparse and the curve (configurations) of the plum blossom.
You are right: "之" means "的（of）"。


----------



## shiminyuan

“不解之緣、之謎（ the predestined affinity and the mystery of the confusions）”和“梅之欹之疏之曲"是一样的语法结构。唯一区别是：緣、謎 are two parallel nouns to modify 不解.


----------



## 陈堉翾

shiminyuan said:


> *欹（slant）、疏（sparse）、曲 （curved）are 3 parallel adjectives to modify the 梅。
> "梅之欹之疏之曲" = "梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲" = The slant, the sparse, and the curve (configurations) of the plum blossom.*





shiminyuan said:


> “不解之緣、之謎（ the predestined affinity and the mystery of the confusions）”和“梅之欹之疏之曲"是一样的语法结构。唯一区别是：緣、謎 are two parallel nouns to modify 不解.


意即省略了兩個梅字嗎？這倒是一個巧解。那麽“不解之緣、之謎”也説得通了。謝謝你呀。


----------



## shiminyuan

是的。“梅之欹之疏之曲"省略了两个"梅"字（"梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲"）。而，“不解之緣、之謎”省略了一个"不解"（“不解之緣、不解之謎”）。说得通。


----------



## azhong

我認同shiminyuan的解釋。你的造句也是可解的。
我也同意ginger提到的小缺點，動詞用得不夠貼切：「感到」了不解之緣。我猜你是刻意重複「感到」。

(我讀了龔的全文，寫作那年他47歲。文章中大量使用了類似「之欹之疏」這種「並排堆疊」的句型，於是讓我感覺文風華麗、堆砌、繁複，有點像水晶吊燈。
我不清楚這是龔的文章風格呢，還是當時的文風。如果我是你，模仿句型之餘我會更加想想這風格是否適合我的作品。
我之前聽過名字，從未讀過他文章。謝謝你的介。）


----------



## shiminyuan

azhong said:


> 我認同shiminyuan的解釋。你的造句也是可解的。
> 我也同意ginger提到的小缺點，動詞用得不夠貼切：「感到」了不解之緣。我猜你是刻意重複「感到」。
> 
> (我讀了龔的全文，寫作那年他47歲。文章中大量使用了類似「之欹之疏」這種「並排堆疊」的句型，於是讓我感覺文風華麗、堆砌、繁複，有點像水晶吊燈。
> 我不清楚這是龔的文章風格呢，還是當時的文風。如果我是你，模仿句型之餘我會更加想想這風格是否適合我的作品。
> 我之前聽過名字，從未讀過他文章。謝謝你的介。）


应该是作者的写作风格吧。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

> (我讀了龔的全文，寫作那年他47歲。文章中大量使用了類似「之欹之疏」這種「並排堆疊」的句型，於是讓我感覺文風華麗、堆砌、繁複，有點像水晶吊燈。
> 我不清楚這是龔的文章風格呢，還是當時的文風。如果我是你，模仿句型之餘我會更加想想這風格是否適合我的作品。


创作背景:清朝封建统治者为了加强思想统治，奴役人民，一方面以八股文作为科举考试选用人才的法定文体，以束缚人们的思想，另一方面大兴文字狱，镇压知识分子.在长期严酷的思想统治下，人才遭受严重的压抑和摧残。此文写于1839年，正是鸦片战争前夕。(关永礼,续古文观止鉴赏辞典)


----------



## skating-in-bc

求錢之民能 "斫其正" 而得欹梅, "刪其密" 而得疏梅, "鋤其直" 而得曲梅。然而, 這些欹、疏、曲之梅, 不過是夭梅、病梅, 一點也不美。梅之欹美、梅之疏美、梅之曲美, 不是那些忙于賺錢的人能憑借他們的智力弄出來的啊! ==> 我覺得 "梅之欹之疏之曲" 是說 "梅之欹美、梅之疏美、梅之曲美", 而不是 "梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲", 畢竟後者是能靠 "斫其正、刪其密、鋤其直" 而得到的。

文法上, "梅之欹之疏之曲" 是靠 ellipses 作為 cohesive device 而把相關概念串聯起來, 迫使讀者需讀完前文才知什麼被省略, 無法斷章取義。


陈堉翾 said:


> “正因如此，今生纔在湖邊感到了*不解之緣、之謎*，感到了惘然的追憶。”
> 這裏的“不解之緣、之謎”是否合乎語法呢？


不合語法, 倘若你的 "不解之緣" 與 "不解之謎" 是按成語的一般解釋。
合語法, 倘若 "不解之緣" 與 "不解之謎" 的 "不解" 是同一個意思:
(1) 感到了不能解脱的聯繫、不能解脱的謎團。
或者,
(2) 感到了不能理解的聯繫、不能理解的謎團。
但這樣違反成語習慣, 讀者不易接受。


----------



## shiminyuan

你觉得都需要加个“美”字，但我觉得有臆断之嫌。有必要请教古汉语专家。

All words were looked up in the dictionary first, I post the words that confuse me in the meaning or in their form changes.


----------



## skating-in-bc

> “梅的枝幹的傾斜、枝葉的疏朗、枝幹的彎曲，又不是那些忙於賺錢的人能夠憑藉他們的智慧、能力做得到的。”


誰能告訴我, 為什麼不是他們能弄出來的? 這些夭梅、病梅, 不也是枝幹傾斜, 枝葉疏朗, 枝幹彎曲? 若沒人能說出個道理, 就證明這個詮釋不通, "梅之欹之疏之曲" 不是 "梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲"。


----------



## azhong

skating-in-bc said:


> 誰能告訴我, 為什麼不是他們能弄出來的?


我是這麼解讀的：扭曲梅枝這種事，又細緻又曠日費時，不是升斗俗民有空、有品味有興趣從事。他們會做這些，全都是文人沒事做，持著變態的美學觀點高價收購，才會有這種加工梅樹的誕生。（非常主觀地加油添醋地解釋，已經不只是翻譯。）
I.e., 我覺得不需要加三個「美」。不是求錢之民技術上做不來，而是他們沒這個品味、閑空、雅興。

龔的觀點：只要是加工過的梅樹都是病的醜的。他並不是說，「求錢之民加工的梅樹不夠美，必須由文人畫士加工的才美」。


----------



## skating-in-bc

> 有以文人畫士孤癖之隱明告鬻梅者，斫其正，養其旁條，刪其密，夭其稚枝，鋤其直，遏其生氣，以求重價，而江浙之梅皆病。文人畫士之禍之烈至此哉！





azhong said:


> 不是求錢之民技術上做不來，而是他們沒這個品味、閑空、雅興。


明明很多求錢之民對梅 "加工" 謀求大價錢, 導致江浙的梅都成了病態。你怎麼會理解成沒閑空雅興幹 "加工" 的事? 俗話說 "有錢能使鬼推磨", 畢竟他們是 "求錢之民"!


azhong said:


> 龔的觀點：只要是加工過的梅樹都是病的醜的。他並不是說，「求錢之民加工的梅樹不夠美，必須由文人畫士加工的才美」。


自然的 "欹、疏、曲" 才美, 加工過的不美, 文人畫士不會沒事找事做, 幹 "扭曲梅枝" 的事. 文人畫士自己不幹, 卻高價收購夭梅、病梅, 證明 "梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲" 是那些忙於賺錢的人能夠憑藉他們的智慧、能力做得到的, 否則文人畫士怎麼會花錢去買?


----------



## SimonTsai

土撥鼠 (我) 出來了。

我覺得上面幾位其實都抓到了重點：自然才美，人工不比天工。Skatinginbc 說的三個「美」(#10)，龔原文沒有，龔應該是將「梅之欹之疏之曲」的「梅」字，作自然的梅解，故 Skatinginbc 說的「美」已隱含其中。


skating-in-bc said:


> 不合語法, 倘若你的 "不解之緣" 與 "不解之謎" 是按成語的一般解釋。


Agree.


----------



## skating-in-bc

為什麼斷手斷腳的亞速營軍人圖照特別感人, 特別有藝術價值? 因為他們傳達了強烈意志及生命力的 "美". 天生斷手斷腳不美, 自然斷手斷腳也不美, 然而, 斷手斷腳卻不向命運屈服才"美". 越冷越開花, 不向惡劣環境屈服的 "欹、疏、曲" 才美.


----------



## azhong

「欹、疏、曲" 才美.」
你可以如是認知啊，但這不是龔文的觀點啦！我們只是在客觀理解，你怎麼做起主觀批評了。
「梅樹之所以有俗民投入加工，全是文人的高價收購所誘導導。梅樹加工是病態美學，自然生長的梅樹最美。」這是龔的觀點。


----------



## SimonTsai

skating-in-bc said:


> 越冷越開花, 不向惡劣環境屈服的 "欹、疏、曲" 才美.


而梅樹若順應天意，自然生長，最終便會展現這樣的美。這樣的美人為造作難擬，庸人俗人不知賞味，因此龔得結論：人工不比天工。

(龔心中梅樹真正的美，是不是如 Skatinginbc 所言？土撥鼠相信是，但沒查資料，不敢斷言。龔是愛國儒士，土撥鼠就只是土撥鼠。土撥鼠賞路邊的樹木、野草、野花，只覺得美，沒想過為甚麼美。土撥鼠以為真正的美無須解釋。)


----------



## skating-in-bc

> 或曰：“梅以曲為美，直則無姿；以欹為美，正則無景；以疏為美，密則無態。”





> 有人説："梅憑着彎曲的姿態被認為是美麗的，筆直了就沒有風姿；憑着枝幹傾斜被認為是美麗的，端正了就沒有景緻；憑着枝葉稀疏被認為是美麗的，茂密了就沒有姿態。”


梅以曲為美, 直則無姿 vs. 蟹以大為佳, 小則無肉:
梅真的是憑藉其*自然*的彎曲、傾斜、稀疏而被認為 "美" 嗎? 梅有直枝梅 (_Prunus mume_ var. _typica_), 垂枝梅 (_Prunus mume_ var. _pendula_), 龍游梅(_Prunus mume _var. _tortuosa_)等種類, 其中以直枝梅 (_Prunus mume_ var. *typica*) 最常見。拉丁文 "_typica_" 就是典型的意思, 換句話說, 典型的梅枝是直的。彎曲的龍游梅 (_Prunus mume_ var. _tortuosa_) 是 cultivar, a type of plant that people have bred for desired traits. 我覺得原文是說: 梅以曲的為美, 直的就沒什麼風姿, 就好像 "蟹以大為佳, 小則無肉" (螃蟹以大的為佳, 小的就沒什麼肉; 不是 "蟹憑着巨大的體型被認為是佳的")。


----------



## shiminyuan

skating-in-bc said:


> 求錢之民能 "斫其正" 而得欹梅, "刪其密" 而得疏梅, "鋤其直" 而得曲梅。然而, 這些欹、疏、曲之梅, 不過是夭梅、病梅, 一點也不美。梅之欹美、梅之疏美、梅之曲美, 不是那些忙于賺錢的人能憑借他們的智力弄出來的啊! ==> 我覺得 "梅之欹之疏之曲" 是說 "梅之欹美、梅之疏美、梅之曲美", 而不是 "梅之欹、梅之疏、梅之曲", 畢竟後者是能靠 "斫其正、刪其密、鋤其直" 而得到的。
> 
> 文法上, "梅之欹之疏之曲" 是靠 ellipses 作為 cohesive device 而把相關概念串聯起來, 迫使讀者需讀完前文才知什麼被省略, 無法斷章取義。
> 
> 不合語法, 倘若你的 "不解之緣" 與 "不解之謎" 是按成語的一般解釋。
> 合語法, 倘若 "不解之緣" 與 "不解之謎" 的 "不解" 是同一個意思:
> (1) 感到了不能解脱的聯繫、不能解脱的謎團。
> 或者,
> (2) 感到了不能理解的聯繫、不能理解的謎團。
> 但這樣違反成語習慣, 讀者不易接受。


我仔细思考了一下：不解之缘：不能分开的缘分（unseparable infinities）；不解之谜：不能弄明白的事物(unexplained mysteries)。两个“不解”有不同的含义。


----------



## SimonTsai

skating-in-bc said:


> 梅真的是憑藉其自然的彎曲、傾斜、稀疏而被認為 "美" 嗎? 梅 [...] 直枝梅 (_Prunus mume_ var. _typica_) 最常見。


自然和典型是兩回事。華人有高鼻子有塌鼻子，塌鼻子最常見。但高鼻子不見得不自然，人家不見得隆過鼻。我高中班上有一個大帥哥，五官深邃。他天生如此，沒整過容。


----------



## skating-in-bc

SimonTsai said:


> 自然和典型是兩回事。華人有高鼻子有塌鼻子，塌鼻子最常見。


因為華人塌鼻子的最常見, 所以, 華人(as a race)不是憑著自然的高鼻著稱而被西方人認為很可愛。同理, 梅直枝的最常見, 所以, 梅(as a genus)不是憑著自然的曲枝著稱而被文人畫士認為很美。我認為 "梅憑着彎曲的姿態被認為是美麗的" (e.g., 中華古詩文古書籍網, 漢語網, 字典網) 沒把作者要表達的意思清楚地翻出來。我覺得作者的意思是: 梅有直枝和曲枝的, 文人畫士認為曲枝的才美, 直的沒什麼風姿。商人沒足夠智力替梅砍掉筆直的枝幹嗎? 顯然他們的技術已到了讓文人畫士願花錢購買的水準, 以致夭梅病梅充斥江浙市場。但這樣就不美了。為什麼不美? 隆出來(非天工)的高鼻不見得不美, 否則整形醫師不會賺大錢。不美的重要原因之一是大家的高鼻像一個模子打造出來的, 缺乏個性就不美了。龔曰: "梅以曲為美...固也。" "固也" 說明他不反對這個審美標準。龔又曰: "此, 文人畫士心知其意" (這個審美標準, 文人畫士心裡明白它的意思)。什麼意思?  這個審美標準是建立在多樣的前提之上, 梅有直枝的, 有曲枝的, 有不同的種類樣貌。

龔自珍《病梅館記》其實是在批評八股文, 所以我們來談談文章。文章有散行的, 有排偶的, 文人以排偶為美, 固也。排偶通常是人工的, 刻意的, 很少有所謂天工的, 自然而然的排偶。八股文的弊病不在於排偶, 而在於要求大家像一個模子打造出來的, 嚴格限定字數, 不得擅自生發, 獨出新論格式。弊病是不自由, 而非不自然。


----------



## SimonTsai

我以為龔在慨歎的是不自由，這我們同意。但不*自*由和不*自*然，我不認為在文章中有區別。自，自發；由其*自*發，長成怎樣就怎樣。自由即自然。

世上有直枝梅也有彎枝梅，文人雅士多半好彎枝。龔說喜歡彎枝沒不好，但別因自己喜歡就要天下梅樹都彎枝。喜歡彎枝，要喜歡自然的彎枝，自然的彎枝才是健康的彎枝。龔強調的是生命力：生命的美。當時夭梅病梅充斥江浙市場，可見當時不少所謂文人雅士，只看皮肉不看靈，龔因而痛心。


SimonTsai said:


> 龔應該是將「梅之欹之疏之曲」的「梅」字，作自然的梅解，故 Skatinginbc 說的「美」已隱含其中。


點題：自然的梅有自然的美，自然的美是自由的美，自由的梅有生命力，那生命的美不是「蠢蠢求錢之民能以其智力為也」。


----------



## azhong

skating-in-bc said:


> #10 我覺得 "梅之欹之疏之曲" 是說 "梅之欹美、梅之疏美、梅之曲美",





skating-in-bc said:


> #19我覺得原文是說: 梅以曲的為美, 直的就沒什麼風姿,





skating-in-bc said:


> #22 我覺得作者的意思是: 梅有直枝和曲枝的, …[但]商人[的加工]就不美了。…原因之一是… 缺乏個性…審美標準是建立在多樣的前提之上, …有不同的種類樣貌。


我試圖掌握你對文章的客觀理解。我略去了那些文本裡沒提到的引申（八股文）以及解釋時的舉例類推。

在#19之前你好像主張作者說的是「曲美、直不美」。但在#22你好像修正成「多樣化才美」，也就是要有直也有曲。
有直也要有曲，梅樹形狀要多樣，這才是美。我這樣摘要#22，有正確掌握了你理解的龔文嗎？


----------



## skating-in-bc

azhong said:


> 在#19之前你好像主張作者說的是「曲美、直不美」。但在#22你好像修正成「多樣化才美」


沒有, 我說"多樣"是前提。人以高為帥的前提是有人身材矮, 不高; 梅以曲為美的前提是有梅枝幹直, 不曲。當市場賣的都是人工培育出來的曲枝梅, 像一個模子打造出來的, 曲枝就沒什麼稀奇, 不美了。文人畫士知道這個道理, 所以他們 "未可明詔大號以繩天下之梅也；又不可以使天下之民斫直，刪密，鋤正，以夭梅病梅為業以求錢也。" 是不懂這個道理的人"以文人畫士孤癖之隱明告鬻梅者，斫其正，養其旁條，刪其密，夭其稚枝，鋤其直，遏其生氣，以求重價，而江浙之梅皆病。"


----------



## azhong

skating-in-bc said:


> 沒有, 我說"多樣"是前提。... 梅以曲為美的前提是有梅枝幹直, 不曲。


所以，我再試一次：你似乎覺得 龔的看法是這樣的：

梅樹以曲為美，直則不美。但是要有不美的直梅存在，才能襯托曲梅的美。

這有正確轉述你對文章主旨的理解嗎？


----------



## skating-in-bc

怕你誤解為同一幅畫裡須有直梅來襯托出曲梅之美, 故在此再解釋一下.  我覺得是：文人畫士認為梅樹以曲為美, 直則不美, 這審美標準當然有其道理, 但前提是須有直梅的存在, 曲梅之美才有意義。
Analogy1: 藝術家認為斷手斷腳的亞速營士兵很"美", 這審美觀當然有其道理, 但前提是世上必須存在有手有腳的人類, 倘若世人一出生均被斷手斷腳, 那麼斷手斷腳的士兵就沒什麼特別的地方, 這審美觀就沒了意義。
Analogy2: 音樂家認為有節奏的聲音才美, 沒節奏的不美, 這審美標準當然有其道理, 但前提是世上必須存在沒節奏的聲音, 韻律之美才有意義。


----------



## azhong

skating-in-bc said:


> 怕你誤解為同一幅畫裡須有直梅來襯托出曲梅之美...  我覺得是：...*[世上必須]有直梅的存在, 曲梅之美才有意義。*


I think I've got your point. And let's move ahead to read the text with your interpretation. (Before we start, I want to say that this'd be just a peaceful discussion. You previous posts have shown you're a very learned helper in this forum.)

*1. 江寧之龍蟠，蘇州之鄧尉，杭州之西溪，皆產梅。
2. 或曰：“梅以曲爲美，直則無姿；以欹爲美，正則無景；以疏爲美，密則無態。” 固也。*
-*固也：*本來就如此。
- (So here it sounds you are correct; the author also thinks that plum trees are beautiful with crooked sticks.)

3. *此文人畫士，心知其意，未可明詔大號以繩天下之梅也；又不可以使天下之民斫直，刪密，鋤正，以夭梅病梅爲業以求錢也。*
4. *梅之欹之疏之曲，又非蠢蠢求錢之民能以其智力爲也。有以文人畫士孤癖之隱明告鬻梅者，斫其正，養其旁條，刪其密，夭其稚枝，鋤其直，*
- (This passage talks about that the 文人畫士's 孤癖之隱 is clearly passed to the 求錢之民 )
- Q: The author uses the term "孤癖之隱". Do you also agree it has negative connotation?

5. *遏其生氣，以求重價，而江浙之梅皆病。文人畫士之禍之烈至此哉！*
(It's very obvious for me that the author is criticizing a phenomenon.

Let's stop here on the end of the first paragraph and I have a question. It seems to me that
1) The author agrees that plum trees are beautiful with crooked sticks.
2) *The author is against something, *based on the terms he uses:*"孤癖之隱",*"*文人畫士之禍之烈至此哉".
Q: *你覺得他反對的是什麼？

I guess this would be your answer:
*你(skater)覺得他反對的是所有的梅樹都被加工處理，因此(世上)不再有直枝梅樹(來襯托曲枝梅)。*

Is my guess correct? Or, do you disagree with any notes out of me above?

(BTW, this is my different explanation, which I'm going to say here because, as I've said, this is a peaceful discussion and I am not intending to attacking you:
我(zhong)覺得他反對的是梅樹的人為加工。)


----------



## skating-in-bc

azhong said:


> *固也：*本來就如此...the author also thinks that plum trees are beautiful with crooked sticks.


這審美標準 (i.e., 梅以曲爲美, 直則無姿; 以欹爲美, 正則無景; 以疏爲美, 密則無態) "固也!" (Of course! 當然啊!)。==> 我的理解是: "這審美標準當然有其道理啊!"

龔不反對文人畫士抱持這個審美標準, 認為他們有這"孤癖"理所當然, 但"不反對"、"能理解"不等於認為該標準應成為所有人都秉持的唯一標準, 因為並非所有的人均是文人畫士(e.g., "予本非文人畫士")或均有同樣的審美觀。


azhong said:


> The author uses the term "孤癖之隱". Do you also agree it has negative connotation?


孤癖: 獨特的偏好 ==> 不是所有的人都是文人畫士, 他們不代表大眾。"獨特的偏好" 是說這個偏好僅屬少數人, 不是大眾所共有的。
隱: 隱衷, 不願告訴人的心意
孤癖之隱: 隱藏在心中的獨特偏好

Does the notion 獨特的偏好 sound negative to you?  Or does the word 癖 sound negative to you?  白居易《山中獨吟》人各有一癖，我癖在章句。《晉書·杜預傳》臣有左傳癖。When we talk about the 癖 of a 文人雅士, it is usually either intended to avoid/minimalize negativity (e.g., 斷袖之癖) or not something actually negative (e.g., 書癖).


azhong said:


> 你覺得他反對的是什麼？


反對一些人的獨特偏好(e.g., 八股文)成為頒行天下的唯一標準。文人畫士心中的美, 即使有其道理, 在其他人眼裡可能是病態。蔑視社會的多樣性而強迫大眾從一個模子裡出來, 會為天下帶來嚴重的禍害。


----------



## azhong

1. 首先，你的文言翻譯以及你引用的兩句詩文再次證明你的博學。此外，你沒用你優異的英文回覆，也展現了紳士風度。前者我欣賞，後者我讚嘆並感謝。

2. 我想先跳過我們對於「癖」的解釋可能不太一致，也許我稍後再跟你請教。不過這個枝節不妨礙我們的共識：龔有所反對。


skating-in-bc said:


> [我覺得龔] 反對 [的是] 一些人的獨特偏好成為頒行天下的唯一標準。


3. 如果你秉持這個解釋，我好像就比較能接受，因為它跟我的理解是可以相通的: 
反對個人的美學偏好成為唯一標準
-> 支持梅樹美學的多元發展
-> 支持梅樹在大自然中自由生長
->“我(zhong)覺得他反對的是梅樹的人為加工。”

4. 有趣的是，你這個說法跟你稍早的論點也是相通的：
反對個人的美學偏好成為唯一標準
->支持梅樹美學多樣化
->你(Skater)覺得“[世上必須]有直梅的存在(作為襯托), 曲梅之美才有意義。”

(題外話：我個人完全支持這觀點。回來繼續，客觀地，討論文旨。)



skating-in-bc said:


> [我覺得龔] 反對 [的是] 一些人的獨特偏好成為頒行天下的唯一標準。


所以，根據你這說法，龔反對的似乎不是梅樹的加工或者自然生長，而是不喜歡有人強推他的美學觀點成為唯一標準，不喜歡觀念的強灌。
換個說法，如果今天文人高價收購的是自然生長的梅樹，導致於沒求錢之民願意加工，進而曲梅從市場消失，根據你對文章的理解，龔應該也會反對這現象。
以上推論符合你對文章的理解嗎？

(推理至此，我們的歧異已浮現。我(zhong)認為作者應該會很高興梅樹不再有 人為加工。)

P.S. 應該還好吧，火藥味？


----------



## SimonTsai

土撥鼠自認和 Skatinginbc 理解的關鍵差異：

Skatinginbc:
天下要有些直枝梅，我們愛曲枝的才能看出曲的美。(言下之意，龔不反病梅，反天下直枝皆成病梅。)

土撥鼠：
因為我們愛彎的就花錢斷直的手腳，這像話嗎？ (龔：讓我代病梅說一句：恁歸剛欸！龔龔我心疼。)


----------



## skating-in-bc

azhong said:


> 引用的兩句詩文再次證明你的博學...應該還好吧，火藥味？


我不博學, google 來的。我引經據典的用意是為了解釋 where I'm coming from. 你屢屢這麼客氣倒讓我懷疑自己是否口氣不好? 若有冒犯之處, 實乃無心之過, 煩請見諒。


> 文人畫士，心知其意，未可明詔大號以繩天下之梅也...





> 譯文: 文人畫家在心里明白它的意思，卻不便公開宣告，大聲疾呼，用（這種標準）來約束天下的梅...


這翻譯聽起來像是他們暗地希望天下梅樹皆殘似的.

未可: 不可, 可不能
唐.李白《上李邕》宣父猶能畏後生, 丈夫未可輕年少 ==> 大丈夫可不能輕視少年人啊！

我覺得龔是說文人畫家心里明白這審美標準的深意, 知道他們可不能公開宣告，大聲疾呼，用他們自己的審美標準來約束天下的梅, 知道"梅之欹之疏之曲, 又非蠢蠢求錢之民能以其智力為也。" ==> 文人畫家反對人工殘梅, 但還是從美學的角度來看。


azhong said:


> 反對個人的美學偏好成為唯一標準
> -> 支持梅樹美學的多元發展


倘若文人畫家代表美學派, 那麼龔反對的是美學派的標準成為治天下的唯一標準。梅不只用來觀賞, 它也可用來吃。從果農實用派的角度來看, 病怏怏的殘梅可不"美"。龔說: "予本非文人畫士." 他跳出美學, 站在梅的角度來看, 設身處地替梅著想, 覺得受盡摧殘、壓抑、束縛的病梅, 令人"泣之三日".  龔不是支持梅樹美學的多元發展, 他是跳出美學, 提倡多元角度、多元標準.


----------



## azhong

SimonTsai said:


> 因為我們愛彎的就花錢斷直的手腳，這像話嗎？ (龔：讓我代病梅說一句：恁歸剛欸！龔龔我心疼。)


你的理解跟我的應該是相同。暫且容我失禮略過。


----------



## azhong

skating-in-bc said:


> 你屢屢這麼客氣倒讓我懷疑自己是否口氣不好? 若有冒犯之處, 實乃無心之過, 煩請見諒。


not at all.


skating-in-bc said:


> 1)倘若文人畫家代表美學派, 那麼龔反對的是美學派的標準成為治天下的唯一標準。...
> 2) 他設身處地替梅著想, 覺得受盡摧殘、壓抑、束縛的病梅, 令人"泣之三日".
> 3)龔不是支持梅樹美學的多元發展, 他是跳出美學, 提倡多元角度、多元標準.


如果是1) or 3), 那麼他應該也會反對 人為加工的梅樹全部消失？
如果是2)， 那麼他應該會支持 人為加工的梅樹全部消失？
這兩種理解不一樣，有細微差異之處，我覺得是互斥的。

(我個人的理解偏向2。 i.e. 情感上不捨梅樹受殘，或是理性不支持人為加工。)


----------



## skating-in-bc

azhong said:


> skating-in-bc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 倘若文人畫家代表美學派, 那麼龔反對的是美學派的標準成為治天下的唯一標準。
> 
> 
> 
> 那麼他應該也會反對人為加工的梅樹全部消失？
Click to expand...

反對虐待生命與提倡多元社會是互斥的概念嗎?  我的觀察是提倡多元社會的人中, 很多也同時高喊保護動物, 保護環境, 我真的想不出哪裡互相排斥了。


----------

